# Que necesito para conectar un par de parlantes??



## aripod (Mar 3, 2007)

Tengo dos parlantes de un equipo de musica que no uso, entonces esos dos parlantes me gustaria usarlos en la pc, pero....no creo que sea tan simple como armar una ficha y enchufarlo en la placa de sonido...Estoy en lo correcto???

Gracias por la ayuda desde ya!!


----------



## Apollo (Mar 3, 2007)

-- Mensaje editado--
Por favor, por respeto a los miembros de la comunidad, escribe de forma legible para todos.



Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 3, 2007)

Necesitaras un amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## Rauliky_22 (Mar 3, 2007)

si son chiquitos podes usar la plaqueta que trae el parlante de la compu


----------



## aripod (Mar 3, 2007)

Hice justamente lo que Rauliky_22, pero me parece que se queda corto....
Como seria la eleccion del amplificador? De que dependeria la eleccion?


----------



## Dano (Mar 4, 2007)

Antes de empezar a preguntar y preguntar te aconsejo que leas todos los post que hablen sobre amplificador como TDAxxxx o STK
Porque sino el foro se llena de las mismas preguntas que fueron realizadas hace una semana.

Saludos


----------

